

English perception of color vs. Chinese perception of color - davidbarker
http://muyueh.com/greenhoney/

======
wodenokoto
I failed to understand his conclusion, at all. What is he trying to say?
Something about how English and Chinese perceive colors differently? Or how
they favor colors differently?

It seems like a lot of the Wikipedia colors are commercial names or technical
names and therefore don't really represent the understanding of color that
normal people have when they view or talk about color.

------
droidist2
Very interesting. I think 青 is my favorite color!

[http://google.com/search?q=%E9%9D%92&tbm=isch&tbs=isz:l](http://google.com/search?q=%E9%9D%92&tbm=isch&tbs=isz:l)

~~~
BetaCygni
Let me translate that for you ;)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=electric+blue&tbm=isch](https://www.google.com/search?q=electric+blue&tbm=isch)

~~~
droidist2
Beautiful!

[http://www.kittywigs.com/img/blue1.jpg](http://www.kittywigs.com/img/blue1.jpg)

------
megaman22
Busted link?

~~~
muyueh
sorry, I am getting x1000 traffic, and I am still working on it. I made a
video version of the interactive piece:
[http://youtu.be/IJZX5XaK0Xc](http://youtu.be/IJZX5XaK0Xc)

